# FLR(M) - Category A financial requirement documents?



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience applying for the FLR(M) in Category A of the financial requirements with the applicant meeting the financial requirements? Both my husband (UK citizen) and I meet the requirements with our own jobs but I have been at my job in the UK for over 18 months so it's easier for me to provide the 6 months of proof they require rather than him who just changed jobs in August. 

I've read the application over and over again and it does say "You *or *your sponsor must have been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the application and your combined total earnings must meet the specified amount at 7.3A (xiv) for this 6 month period."

In our application I am just including the documents from my job to meet the financial requirements. From what that says above (the or being the important word) I assume it should be sufficient.

BUT

there is a small part under the table in section 7.3A that states: "If you or your sponsor have had more than one job, you must provide the full details for each job held and the specified evidence for each job."

Does that mean I have to provide all the evidence for his 2 positions even though I am not using his income to meet the requirement?

Any help deciphering the somewhat contradictory UKBA language will be much appreciated.


----------



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

I was very confused about this as well ... I am going in with just my (applicant)'s financial requirements filled in in the form. 

But as back-up, I have some documents to prove my partner's incomes (but I won't be providing those until they ask for it). 

hope this helps?


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

That's what we're doing too. I have a primary documents folder and secondary documents folder! I've never heard of anyone using the Sponsor's income being asked to provide the applicant's income documents too... so... hopefully the same for us!

The only worry is all of my sponsor's pay slips are not originals (his very large organisation doesn't issue originals just online copies - wonder how the UKBA will like that? Ugh) but since they're backup I'm hoping there will be no issues.


----------



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah my sponsor/partner ALSO doesn't have any originals ... so yeah that's our reason for going with just my income rather than with his. 

I'm glad we're not the only ones with this issue!


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

My appointment is at the end of November so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

